# Downdraft sanding table vs. updraft hood



## Nihil (Feb 27, 2017)

I have a 5HP Clearvue CV1800 cyclone. I am going to building a sanding table (~2ftx4ft) and am curious about using an updraft hood/booth vs. a downdraft table. All the sanding table plans I see are for down draft tables, but why not use a three sided "booth" with a hood on top and a 6" duct direct to the cyclone? I haven't done the math, but intuitively it seems that would capture more dust than the downdraft table. I see this approach use frequently for miter saws. Has anyone tried something similar?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

not me, but, I had an uncle that did a LOT of hand power carving
and sanding. his "booth" was about your size but the exhaust was
on the back side. he had a small fluorescent light in the top with 
a skirt across the top to keep the light out of his eyes.
it was sort of like a box on a desk - he always sat at it - not standing.
I never asked why he chose that design - but it worked for him.
just put a lot of thought into the comfortable height according to the
type of work you will be doing.

this is an example photo I found on the net - if I were to build me one,
this is the design I would use with the exhaust on the back side.









.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I made a downdraft table to use with a 5 hp dust collector. It seemed like so much overkill running that large a motor to collect sanding dust. I gave up on the idea a few months later. Bought Festool sanders and dust extractor instead.


----------



## Nihil (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks John, that photo is very similar to what I have in mind. Unfortunately, I can't exhaust out the back as the booth will be against a wall. I think I'll start with the exhaust at the top, and if that doesn't work well enough, I can add a down draft as well.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I went with a downdraft and it works well. We have a 2HP HF unit and it suits this just fine.

https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/making-downdraft-sanding-box-158769/

David


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Without an actual study, logic would dictate a downdraft table based on gravity. More vacuum power would be required to lift the sawdust than to just let it drop into a confined/contained area and suck it from there.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

One thing I found is that when I cover the unused portion of the sanding table with something like 1/4" Masonite then the piece I am sanding gets sucked down hard like it's on a vacuum table. Of course, I leave a couple of inches around the piece for the sanding dust to fall through but it really pulls hard.

David


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

Let me add my experience on how I got from there to here.
I have a down draft table attachment for a DC. I think it is a Delta brand but not sure. I got it from Rockler on close out for $39.

It works very well BUT. . . . 

The down draft trouble is a pita to drag over to the bench and use.
So
I got shop vac attachments for my ROS sanders. 
The shop vac works very well with the sanders. As good as the down draft if not better. BUT. . . . .
Just exceptionally awkward to use.
So
I just use the dust bag that came with the sanders to catch all the dust. Empty about every hour during sanding operations. I did have to add some duct tape on the sanders to redirect the airflow from the internal fan more or less upward from horizontal.

In all honesty I don't see any difference between the three options.


----------

